# Can I ask for a picture?



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Like if it's an online friendship between a guy and a girl,
is it okay to ask for a picture to know who you're talking to?

I guess it would be okay if we were chatting for a long time first?

So many people are like "friends and maybe more" or "see where things go" and I always stupidly hope for more and maybe try extra hard, but looks are definitely important for me, and I'd hate to take a girl's heart and get grossed out to look at her later, you know?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

go ahead


----------



## RunningAwayfromreality (Sep 11, 2015)

Yeah it's completely fine, but she could give you a fake one and you could end up getting catfished.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

use https://www.tineye.com/ to do a reverse search.


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

RunningAwayfromreality said:


> Yeah it's completely fine, but she could give you a fake one and you could end up getting catfished.


Yes it's better to make it straight forward, like: Wanna chaturbate?


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

k_wifler said:


> Like if it's an online friendship between a guy and a girl,
> is it okay to ask for a picture to know who you're talking to?


Why try to fix something that aren't broken...


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes..


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

"can you show me a picture of you just to get to know you better"

^that never fails


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

I think it's best to ask sooner rather than later anyway. The longer you wait the more awkward it can get.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

k_wifler said:


> I'd hate to take a girl's heart and get grossed out to look at her later, you know?


Heartless girls are the worst.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I asked a woman I was talking to for awhile on here for a picture, and it wasn't a problem at all. But in that case I wasn't hoping for 'maybe more' at all, I had no interest in that whatsoever.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I asked a woman I was talking to for awhile on here for a picture, and it wasn't a problem at all. But in that case I wasn't hoping for 'maybe more' at all, I had no interest in that whatsoever.


I think I will always hope for more with attractive women until one of them actually decides to be my girlfriend... then I'll have absolutely no worries about anyone else. I've tried thinking that way with some girls who were close friends for a while, and it worked exactly as I expected and hoped. It's not women that I'm obsessed with, it's the connection, and once I have it, I won't worry about other women at all. I guess according to the literature, that will make me irresistible, but I won't have any desire for anyone but my partner, because my mind works in absolutes like that.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Ehh, I immediately exchange nudes.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

I wonder if some of these responses are out-and-out subtext offering me their picture...
One of my social anxieties is being misunderstood by strangers...


----------



## Michael1983 (Jul 21, 2015)

If she sent you a picture you didn't like, would you stop talking to her? Let's say she's 300lbs and eats all day.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Michael1983 said:


> If she sent you a picture you didn't like, would you stop talking to her? Let's say she's 300lbs and eats all day.


 What if she's 130 pounds and eats all day? Would that be different?


----------



## Michael1983 (Jul 21, 2015)

I've changed my mind, it doesn't matter. Asking for a picture is ok because it gives you an image in your mind of who's on the other end of the computer.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I think it is a reasonable question, but don't push if she is not comfortable and vice versa, don't feel pressured if you don't want to. There is a bit of etiquette around this sort of thing but ultimately, it just comes down to common sense. If you are comfortable enough in exchanging pics then go for it.


----------



## In Correct (Apr 22, 2016)

*Yes, Ask For Picture:*



k_wifler said:


> Like if it's an online friendship between a guy and a girl,
> is it okay to ask for a picture to know who you're talking to?
> 
> I guess it would be okay if we were chatting for a long time first?
> ...


Ask for a picture, and then right click on the picture, and google it.


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

In Correct said:


> Ask for a picture, and then right click on the picture, and google it.


But but but... I don't want to ruin my only hope of a real legitimate picture from a gurl..... :crying: :grin2:

What if it's a person whose photos have been stolen from the internet and circulated around everywhere because they're hot? WHAT IF it's the actual real live person and not a scammer?

Hey, I googled myself and got all sorts of different looking guys. So I guess there really is no one who looks like me. I'm some kind of freak of nature.

Well, if anyone cares at all, in June I have vowed to ask every attractive girl if she's single, and if she is, I'll ask if she wants to hang out. SO if you have a photo of a hot chick in your profile, watch out, I'm gonna PM you soon... well, eventually...
Wow, it's under $200 on greyhound from west coast USA to east coast. I could go ANYWHERE!


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

Maybe just ask for her FB and tell her you find it easier to talk on there, that is what I do when I want to see what someone looks like.


----------



## mdw9124 (Apr 13, 2016)

Casually ask to friend her on facebook 

Sent from my LG-H634 using Tapatalk


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

k_wifler said:


> SO if you have a photo of a hot chick in your profile, watch out, I'm gonna PM you soon...


I suspect a lot of guys here are going to get PM'ed soon.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

As long as I'm allowed to ask for someone's IQ score. I'm not going to be friends with some guy who could be an idiot. I mean, he's obviously going to want to sleep with me, because he's a guy. I don't want to have to turn him down later because I'm laughing in his face for being such a dumbass.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

^
hello darkness my old friend.


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

Of course, I'd say it's pretty standard really if you are striking up a friendship with someone. I will always offer a photo or give my facebook details if I'm chatting to somebody. It's always nice to put a name to a face rather than just be talking to some faceless person behind a computer screen. You could be talking to anybody otherwise, at least then you can be sure they are who they say they are (unless you have been cat fished).


----------



## k_wifler (Sep 27, 2006)

tehuti88 said:


> I suspect a lot of guys here are going to get PM'ed soon.


ROFL you may be right about that!
@The Sound of Silence, is ~140 acceptable? What about people who are smart, but act really stupid just for the heck of it?
@Furiosa, best way to fish for catfish is jump in the water and jam your whole arm down its throat. Or so I've been led to believe from watching hillbillies.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

SwtSurrender said:


> Ehh, I immediately exchange nudes.


I don't exchange nudes anymore. Man, I have changed. There's so many guys on okcupid from India and Morocco that message me and find me on facebook and then they send me their nudes and ask for mine in return. No. I am done. I used to do this all the time on prozac though, where was my sense of respect for myself? Nonexistant! Man. They all love me so much, if they had it their way they would be doing long distance relationship with me.

My last nudes exchange was with a guy in Phoenix, he just took the nudes and that was it, nothing more after that. I learned my lesson. Forever.

Yeah, if it is okcupid you don't need to ask for face pictures but if I am talking to someone on here I would like to see them but I understand it's confidential. But if I was talking to someone say on a MMORPG and we were dating then yeah I want to see them. I can't be dating and not be attracted, I have to see them.


----------



## surviving (Oct 2, 2015)

With asking for pictures, I think it can be a really sensitive topic to have and I think it all depends on what type of online friendship you want to be in. I also think depending on certain behaviors will determine is a picture is really necessary to continue this friendship. 

To start off with, I think pictures can never hurt. But at first it might be kind of awkward, especially if you are not willing to look past looks. Like you mentioned before, what if she's ugly? To be fair, you probably won't be looking at her all the time but it's that mental picture that burns at the back of your mind. I think it's important to realize even if she is ugly, I don't think it is important. I feel like given time, looks with friendships don't matter. 

Secondly, since you are thinking about things being more than just online friends, I think it's important to do so. Just don't expect that picture or not that it will become something more. 

Of course, if any online friend starts acting suspicious, I think it's important to have some confirmation they aren't punking you. I've had that happen a few times and I've learned my lesson.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

lol grossed out from her face afterwards...sure why not, i don't see a problem with asking... but surely, don't expect too much out of it.


----------

